# "ROLL MODELS" Kit Builders



## Lil Brandon (Oct 10, 2006)

Lets see em fellas!


----------



## corky (Nov 23, 2011)

dude love the black monte donked out


----------



## Lil Brandon (Oct 10, 2006)

Thanks


----------



## tbone11 (Aug 9, 2009)




----------



## tbone11 (Aug 9, 2009)




----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

:thumbsup:lookin good up in here
:nicoderm:


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

COAST2COAST said:


> :thumbsup:lookin good up in here
> :nicoderm:


X2!! nice builds homies!!


----------



## Twisted_Dreams (Nov 21, 2007)

The El Camino is nice and clean


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

COAST2COAST said:


> :thumbsup:lookin good up in here
> :nicoderm:


X3!!! uffin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

Nice builds


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

TTT for my team. That shouldn't even be half the pics, more should be goin up. BRandon still got a few more cars, Tyler's white 64 isn't up, zero of my cars are up.lol I don't know why these guys choose to tease ya'll and save the good stuff. Wonder if anybody else does that.


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

WOW man, there are some really cool builds I've never seen before. club name is cool as hell too.


----------



## Lil Brandon (Oct 10, 2006)

Thanks for the compliments we appreciate em. We do have plenty more builds and plenty more pics to post do stay tuned...


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

GREAT BUILDS! and I agree with dig, witty club name:thumbsup:. who did the paint on the Regal(?) champagne with blue lines and green fan fades? amazing work!


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

Nice work up in here.


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

sinicle said:


> GREAT BUILDS! and I agree with dig, witty club name:thumbsup:. who did the paint on the Regal(?) champagne with blue lines and green fan fades? amazing work!


x-2 thats a bad as whip....and that wagon is nice also
pretty sure its a monte though and the blue lines are tape:biggrin:


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

COAST2COAST said:


> x-2 thats a bad as whip....and that wagon is nice also
> pretty sure its a monte though and the blue lines are tape:biggrin:


Yup. your right. And tbone did it, he's a beast.


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

A few more old pics of cars coming out.


*I have to say I'm proud of this group of individuals, they've come from a place where this hobby isn't very widely accepted or practiced, took what we could learn and grew and grew and best part is we are all best friends b4 and been actually doing this closer to 10yrs together for some of us. These guys made me step my game up and continue to keep throwing the bar higher and higher. Damn good for a bunch of kentucky boys.*

Models and 1:1s.. Tbone:95 caprice w/ air ride on ds smoothed bumpers Lilbrandon: 86 monte ss on 24's cocaine white &83 cutty juiced patterned out, top and guts done Lowridingmike:84caddy coupe on d's & 93 fleetwood on d's juiced All legal money, all got families wit kids and $hit all in very early 20's. All of our other peers our age are pilled out fallin off in jail and these guys still managed to shine through. Can't help but be proud!


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

:thumbsup:good shit


----------



## Lil Brandon (Oct 10, 2006)

^^^^i wouldnt say 25 is early 20s but I guess lol


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

Lil Brandon said:


> ^^^^i wouldnt say 25 is early 20s but I guess lol


WHo's 25? You aint but 24 right? No way you're 3 yrs older than me! To be some old farts.....


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

tbone11 said:


> lol you got someone short driving this one??


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

tbone11 said:


>


I like the style. You got some good builds! :thumbsup:


----------



## Lil Brandon (Oct 10, 2006)

Kirby said:


> tbone11 said:
> 
> 
> > lol you got someone short driving this one??
> ...


----------



## tbone11 (Aug 9, 2009)

THANKS ALOT GUYS! 

sup boi? i c ya on here!


----------



## Lil Brandon (Oct 10, 2006)

Lol truthfully I was taking a shit at work.... It's a routine they have wi-fi in the office so im on LIL when I shit.


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

Lowridingmike said:


> WHo's 25? You aint but 24 right? No way you're 3 yrs older than me! To be some old farts.....
> 
> View attachment 399955


X-2!!


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

My 62 another int pic and motor shot. Needs to be wired up, another shot of the project 63 both have alot of firsts to step up quality to hang wit you guys, and a shot or two, better angles of the paint on the 66 rivi..


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

I'll leak more pics later.


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

My newest Addition to the club. 62 Pontiac Catalina, kandied gold and ultra bright chrome trim, undies, and engine dress up, flocked, dunno if it's goin all gold 20" spokes or 13s? Needs the motor wired and plumbed.








BTW this car started out w/ intentions to be a "60's kustom", not a lowrider... Welp you see how that plan went. lol


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

''HAPPY NEW YEAR FELLAS'' :around:


----------



## Lil Brandon (Oct 10, 2006)

1981 promo


----------



## Lil Brandon (Oct 10, 2006)




----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

kool builds fellas !


----------



## Lil Brandon (Oct 10, 2006)

Just came out of the booth gonna untapped it and post pics in a few.... Next up I'm gonna throw down on my hi
Yes boat tail rivi!!!


----------



## Lil Brandon (Oct 10, 2006)




----------



## Lil Brandon (Oct 10, 2006)

Ill finish it tommrow and post some more pocs


----------



## Lil Brandon (Oct 10, 2006)

Time for some water drops on the rivi and to finish up the regal


----------



## Lil Brandon (Oct 10, 2006)




----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

:thumbsup:nice work !!


----------



## Lil Brandon (Oct 10, 2006)

Thanks coast and Trendsetta for the comps... I paint real cars for a living so it kinda came natural. These are not my builds tho... There some club members rides they was wanting some patters so I figured u would help them out.... Now I can't wait to paint some o my own shit!


----------



## 502Regal (Apr 16, 2003)

Lil Brandon said:


> Thanks coast and Trendsetta for the comps... I paint real cars for a living so it kinda came natural. These are not my builds tho... There some club members rides they was wanting some patters so I figured u would help them out.... Now I can't wait to paint some o my own shit!


Whatever. Party at your house.


----------



## Lil Brandon (Oct 10, 2006)

Still have to finish the French antenna, tailgate, the set up, etc.. But here's a update on the 50


----------



## Lil Brandon (Oct 10, 2006)




----------



## 502Regal (Apr 16, 2003)

Lil Brandon said:


> Still have to finish the French antenna, tailgate, the set up, etc.. But here's a update on the 50


Visor looks alot better with chrome on it! Just need the skirt chromed in that one spot, that looks bout done. For all the custom work, and detail you built that things FAST. Everything wired, plumbed, tingos style interior, actual cylinders, springs, clear bed floor, all types of $hit. Well DOne!


SHOW THE FINISHED INTERIOR!


----------



## 502Regal (Apr 16, 2003)

Slowridingmike said:


> SHOW THE FINISHED INTERIOR!


I'm late. Those seats swivel too.


----------



## GreenBandit (May 28, 2011)

Very nice color combo! Is this a felt interior?


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

GreenBandit said:


> Very nice color combo! Is this a felt interior?


Yup. it's felt. 100% custom out the arts and crafts aisle. lol


----------



## Lil Brandon (Oct 10, 2006)




----------



## Lil Brandon (Oct 10, 2006)




----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

SICK rides!



Lil Brandon;1499
7705 said:


>


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

jevries said:


> SICK rides!


Thanks. The 59 elco and the bomba trokita is Brandon's, LS is mine. We were up til like 2 last night taping and finishing that turd. Needs to be cleared, a few touch ups, foiled and it's getting shipped out. Both our ol ladies prolly hate us how much times been into this plastic.


----------



## Lil Brandon (Oct 10, 2006)

Thanks j. Just trying to hang with you top dogs.


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

some AMAZING builds up in here!


----------



## KOOL-AID23 (May 1, 2010)

Wer did u get te fendor skirts for the trokita


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

Damn that thing is bright as Hell. Koolaid..I cast those skirts.


----------



## KOOL-AID23 (May 1, 2010)

Wat else do u have for that year truck


----------



## VICTOR0509 (Nov 17, 2011)

Lil Brandon said:


> Still have to finish the French antenna, tailgate, the set up, etc.. But here's a update on the 50


 wow that is nice


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

TTT For my kinfolk~


----------



## 2side-gemini (Nov 26, 2010)

Lil Brandon said:


> Still have to finish the French antenna, tailgate, the set up, etc.. But here's a update on the 50


Damn this is an awesome TRUCK


----------



## barksdale88 (Jul 29, 2011)

The LV LS Monte


----------



## barksdale88 (Jul 29, 2011)

*76 Chevy Caprice *


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

LS looks good. Still waiting on mine's clear to cure so I can get it from brandon's and send it back to tingos, might not make casper. Got "Lemonade 63"s interior started, it looks cool, thanks to brandon and tingos for motivation and how-to to even attempt custom interior but it's actually pretty fun. Like anything else, get better w/ time. Only thing I haven't got into is the mirrors and that's b/c I have no styrene, and that's like the only thing where they look good. Other plastics, or materials have failed. Pics coming soon.


TTT for Louisville's finest.


----------



## Lil Brandon (Oct 10, 2006)

The Louisville skyline is bad ass in the windshield of the ls skinny!!!

Mike your car is cleard and cured pretty slick to buddy!


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

Lil Brandon said:


> The Louisville skyline is bad ass in the windshield of the ls skinny!!!
> 
> Mike your car is cleard and cured pretty slick to buddy!


That's what's up. I was jsut bout to call you tell you this was on here! lol Chyea I'm loving doing this custom interior. I'm going to Lonnies to get my hood today, do you wanna come? You need $25 for a certain peice of plastic sittin in the diorama garage? Give ya hint, it's green. Tryna decide If I wanna risk going across the streets in micheals or not. never leave there with my pockets in tact.


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

Adriana (my daughter/wingman) hanging out wit pops and Uncle brandon in the shop doing work.










31 Ford Model A Woodie.



















A few more new whips marinating waiting their turn, shout out to Lonnie, thanks again.


----------



## Lil Brandon (Oct 10, 2006)

Yout links are no good buddy. Just give me a call I dunno wtf ur talkin about


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)




----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

Lil Brandon said:


> Yout links are no good buddy. Just give me a call I dunno wtf ur talkin about


No my links work now buddy. You're the one who's avatar isn't working anymore. lol I'm tryna con you out of my caddy so I can start on other things. Ya'll doing anything ova there today? I planned on stoppin by after I come from Lonnies but I dunno what ya'll fittin to do.


----------



## Lil Brandon (Oct 10, 2006)

I stay in the dungeon u know that


----------



## 502Regal (Apr 16, 2003)

Lil Brandon said:


> I stay in the dungeon u know that


Okay so you riding to Lonnies wit me or what? If not I'll just slide through when I get off and fed. Don't have the kid today unless I want to so, might be able to actually get work done without shitty diapers, loud babbling, and regard to whats in the air (paint fumes, cigar smoke, chronic smoke, etc.) lol

BTW no you dont. It's friday you're usually over Tylers by now. lol


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

Lowridingmike said:


> LS looks good. Still waiting on mine's clear to cure so I can get it from brandon's and send it back to tingos, might not make casper. Got "Lemonade 63"s interior started, it looks cool, thanks to brandon and tingos for motivation and how-to to even attempt custom interior but it's actually pretty fun. Like anything else, get better w/ time. *Only thing I haven't got into is the mirrors and that's b/c I have no styrene, and that's like the only thing where they look good*. Other plastics, or materials have failed. Pics coming soon.
> 
> 
> TTT for Louisville's finest.


just curious what you mean for using styrene for mirrors? do you use a different way to make mirrors then tingo's does with the mirror paper?


----------



## Lil Brandon (Oct 10, 2006)

Look at my truck hocknberry those are styrene mirrors.


----------



## DTAT2 (Aug 27, 2011)

MAN another 96 big body lac.... i love that car bruh and .. it looks like you havent even started on it !!... where is everyone getting those?? u know ?? Btw im diggin ur garage setup KLEEN!


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

DTAT2 said:


> MAN another 96 big body lac.... i love that car bruh and .. it looks like you havent even started on it !!... where is everyone getting those?? u know ?? Btw im diggin ur garage setup KLEEN!


Guy named Beto was selling em on here. Think he said he's building that after westcoast poplock fleetwood replica. He's got a million cars never touched.


----------



## Lil Brandon (Oct 10, 2006)

I've been working my ass off on that big body, getting all the body work done it should be in primer tonight, still undecided on colors, but I'm also building a replica of west coast pop lock


----------



## Lil Brandon (Oct 10, 2006)

The big body didn't come from beto... Not this one at least I can prolly get my hands on one if your willing to pay the price


----------



## Compton1964 (Dec 2, 2011)

Lil Brandon said:


> The big body didn't come from beto... Not this one at least I can prolly get my hands on one if your willing to pay the price


How much??? (im lookin for one too)


----------



## Lil Brandon (Oct 10, 2006)

I talked to The guy I got this big body lac from... He still has his mold hadn't destroyed it yet. He's said he would be willing to pop off a couple more of them for 60$ shipped each. Not sure how many he will be willing to pop so if your interested in one you better get it while the geeting is good. 

Might sound like a pretty penny but as you all know there pretty hard to get ur hands on one.


----------



## Compton1964 (Dec 2, 2011)

Does it come with headlights bumper grille etc....?????


----------



## Lil Brandon (Oct 10, 2006)

Comes with hood, grill and headlight bezzles bumpers are already molded to it.


----------



## Lil Brandon (Oct 10, 2006)

Comes with extended skirts and booty kit too.


----------



## Lil Brandon (Oct 10, 2006)

60$ shipped


----------



## Lil Brandon (Oct 10, 2006)

Will trade for 2 door HARDTOP


----------



## DTAT2 (Aug 27, 2011)

60s worth it .....is it just me or is the grill a little rough??..... other than that it looks pretty nice......did it take alot of work to get it where ya got it as far as body work goes ....??


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

DTAT2 said:


> 60s worth it .....is it just me or is the grill a little rough??..... other than that it looks pretty nice......did it take alot of work to get it where ya got it as far as body work goes ....??


Actually that grill is one of SEVERAL and is prob the worst one of em all. lol Damn Brandon you gonna sell ur beto's big body brah? The colors you had picked out for it were TRILL.


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

Lil Brandon said:


> The big body didn't come from beto... Not this one at least I can prolly get my hands on one if your willing to pay the price



He He He.. In that case lemme get one when ya'll get to poppin. Matta of fact, I'll just give em a call afterwork, paydays 2ma so time to go goodie hoarding.


----------



## Lil Brandon (Oct 10, 2006)

It is not a beto caddi!!!! why do u keep saying that? And no I'm not selling mine I had people asking about it so I called the guy I got it from to see if he wanted to pop some more. 

The grill has not had any work done to it at all. It all cleans up pretty well just have to cut it out of the mold which isn't bad. Mine had a few small pin holes on the surface but I just wiped a little puddy in them and they look fine after a tad bit of sanding. But for the most part the resin isn't rock hard and is very easy to work with. Pretty clean resin really.


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

DTAT2 said:


> 60s worth it .....is it just me or is the grill a little rough??..... other than that it looks pretty nice......did it take alot of work to get it where ya got it as far as body work goes ....??


whole thing is rough not worth 60, def not a beto caddy thats probably thetwinn or 1ofaknd fleet the 1ofknd was pretty rough like that one


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

Lil Brandon said:


> It is not a beto caddi!!!! why do u keep saying that? And no I'm not selling mine I had people asking about it so I called the guy I got it from to see if he wanted to pop some more.
> 
> The grill has not had any work done to it at all. It all cleans up pretty well just have to cut it out of the mold which isn't bad. Mine had a few small pin holes on the surface but I just wiped a little puddy in them and they look fine after a tad bit of sanding. But for the most part the resin isn't rock hard and is very easy to work with. Pretty clean resin really.


I fyou read it was edited b/c that's where everyone gets their caddy from thats why everyone presumes. And Chyea like I said, place my order, cars lookin nice, can't wait to see it don't please don't sell ANY of your caddies. Too raw! lol


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

Lownslow302 said:


> whole thing is rough not worth 60, def not a beto caddy thats probably thetwinn or 1ofaknd fleet the 1ofknd was pretty rough like that one


It's worth 60 homie, only thing he had to fix was a low spot on the trunk and quarter, sanding thorugh some parts for them to come through and what not. No 1ofakind, no the twinn.. Keep fishing.

TTT for greatness!


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

Lowridingmike said:


> It's worth 60 homie, only thing he had to fix was a low spot on the trunk and quarter, sanding thorugh some parts for them to come through and what not. No 1ofakind, no the twinn.. Keep fishing.
> 
> TTT for greatness!


lol thats not the only thing wrong with it the pictures say a lot about whats wrong with it. if im flippin 60 for a body the fucker better be crisp or a whole kit. a modelhaus cost 70$ and thats a whole kit including interior,wheels,tires and chrome. thats a 30$ body at best


----------



## Lil Brandon (Oct 10, 2006)

That's cool... Nobody was asking for your money homie. Thanks for the compliments tho!


----------



## 502Regal (Apr 16, 2003)

Lil Brandon said:


> That's cool... Nobody was asking for your money homie. Thanks for the compliments tho!


lol


----------



## Lil Brandon (Oct 10, 2006)




----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

TTT for new work coming. I'm off 2ma, and finishing "Lemonade 63"s tingos style interior as we speak. (work is super slow. no clients til 11 lol) sending the patterned ls out 2ma if lil brandon wants to ride to ship it wit me. I'm doing it through work no more, too much confusion. Plus I wanna get pics of the club together if possible. Have we all ever even been the same place at the same time as a club?


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

Lowridingmike said:


> TTT for new work coming. I'm off 2ma, and finishing "Lemonade 63"s tingos style interior as we speak. (work is super slow. no clients til 11 lol) sending the patterned ls out 2ma if lil brandon wants to ride to ship it wit me. I'm doing it through work no more, too much confusion. Plus I wanna get pics of the club together if possible. Have we all ever even been the same place at the same time as a club?


TTT for :SMH: cAR SHOW ALMOST HERE. ROLL CALLSOON


----------



## Lil Brandon (Oct 10, 2006)

Bump


----------



## Lil Brandon (Oct 10, 2006)

The homie Wayne's regal hell be joining layitlow soon.


----------



## Compton1964 (Dec 2, 2011)

Nice regal.......


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

Tell wayne he's going HAM! That setup and those cylinders and everything look frickin AWESOME!


----------



## Lil Brandon (Oct 10, 2006)




----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

TTT for progress. And Brandon's mc being tha shiznit.

*Progress on...Lowridingmike's '63 Impala "Luxury Tax"

























This will be done SOON!*


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

Lil Brandon said:


>


yo if the car is for sale atleast let us know how many miles she has.lol.Monte is fresh wey.


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

Where are the pics of progress ?


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

rollindeep408 said:


> Where are the pics of progress ?


*Lowridingmike's 62 Catalina "Next Episode"*


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

*Lowridingmike's '62 Impala "Lovestoned"


























All I got for right now guys. Not EVERYTHING is Roll Model Style and Quality! 100% clean lowriders only!*


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Nice 62


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

Nm that fool brandon got donks on pg one. Guess we'll show this too.
*Lowridingmike's '56 Bel Air "Deja Blue"
































Just for ya'll, before it was done!*


----------



## 502Regal (Apr 16, 2003)

*Slowridingmike's '63 Impala... ALmost done!*


----------



## Woods (Oct 31, 2011)

Aye Mike, they all look dope bro!


----------



## Lil Brandon (Oct 10, 2006)

Took a week or two from the bench... Been doin some work on my 1:1 low low. Gotta get ready for the streets this summer! I'll be back soon tho gotta big body wit Tingos guys coming out Ina couple weeks!


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

Woods said:


> Aye Mike, they all look dope bro!


Thanks I really apprieciate it!


Lil Brandon said:


> Took a week or two from the bench... Been doin some work on my 1:1 low low. Gotta get ready for the streets this summer! I'll be back soon tho gotta big body wit Tingos guys coming out Ina couple weeks!


I feel ya, you've been throwing tough lately too. You just finished like 2 or 3 cars back to back didn't ya? Where's the poplock? I was gonna post it for you but figured you'd like the pleasure considering all the work you've done to it!


----------



## barksdale88 (Jul 29, 2011)

*1970 monte carlo*

1970 monte carlo


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

:thumbsup:nice


----------



## Lil Brandon (Oct 10, 2006)

Nice 70 skinny!


----------



## Lil Brandon (Oct 10, 2006)

I've been working my ass off on my 1:1 the past few weeks but ilk get back to the bench soon just gotta be ready to hit them streets this summer!


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

TTT for mi familia!~


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

Lowridingmike said:


> TTT for mi familia!~


^^^^This.


----------



## BIGG $TAN 870 (Oct 21, 2011)

YA'LL (ROLL MODELS) ARE THE REAL DEAL!!! SUPER TIGHT EVERYTHANG!!! BIGG UP!!!


----------



## Lil Brandon (Oct 10, 2006)

Wayne's LS....


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Looking great Brandon


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

Wayne still going ham. I oughta get a pic of this guy's 1:1 regal. Its bud light themed all jacked up in the sky on 8's or 30's I think.. lol

TTT for dem country boys.


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

:thumbsup:nice work brotha


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

*OH DAMN*



Lil Brandon said:


> Wayne's LS....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Lil Brandon (Oct 10, 2006)

i think your right! he was talkin about it....let me see what he says!


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

YALL KNOW BURGANDY & PINK ON INTERIORS IS MY FAVORITE COLORS TO USE.


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

Roll Models doin it in real life..

Lil Brandon cleanin up..


























Tbone11's cutty be killin it.

























The club be getting it in... (preview of the caddy's new pinstripes if you can see...)


----------



## BIGG $TAN 870 (Oct 21, 2011)

Lowridingmike said:


> Roll Models doin it in real life..
> 
> Lil Brandon cleanin up..
> 
> ...


*YA'LL BOYZ IZ DOIN' IT UP "FA' REAL IN THE VILLE"!!!! ALL THE 1:1'z IZ ON POINT PLAYAZ!!!:h5::thumbsup:uffin::biggrin:*


----------



## Lil Brandon (Oct 10, 2006)




----------



## Lil Brandon (Oct 10, 2006)

Soon to be moonflower...


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

Wayness LS IS NO JOKE!! Im gonna have to try patterning sum shyt out now lol good werk yall


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

TTT new stuff coming. alot of stuff for the "Super show" so I dunno wat all erbody will be willig to post...


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

*To HELL with y'all; got me wantin' to go find a G-body & shit! :rofl: Good pictures, man!! *


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

Tonioseven said:


> *To HELL with y'all; got me wantin' to go find a G-body & shit! :rofl: Good pictures, man!! *


I feel you. I only have my ls monte and 2 regals. Its been impala city over here.. Waynes ls and regal just kill it. The regal I just seen in real life not too long ago, I believe it's done. Fully plumbed and wired juice and motor, brake lines, EVERYTHING.


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

I want a 1:1! :yes: I feel you on Impala City; I keep thinkin' I'ma end up with an Impala lineup at the rate I keep goin'. I'm almost set on Pontiacs but those Imps keep callin' me like Pookie!


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

Lil Brandon said:


> Wayne's LS....


damn that looks nice bro!!!


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

Tonioseven said:


> I want a 1:1! :yes: I feel you on Impala City; I keep thinkin' I'ma end up with an Impala lineup at the rate I keep goin'. I'm almost set on Pontiacs but those Imps keep callin' me like Pookie!


Lolz. I had a 1:1 g-body when I was 14 or 15 til I was 17 then got a lincoln. It's been big bodies er since! Newer big bodies are even cheaper to build.. Chyea I bought up a bunch of Impalas in a time span and sold off a bunch but also kept and built a bunch. I got a fresh AMT 64, AMT 62 vert left and a 61 lindberg hardtop and I think my impala fest will be coming to an end. FINALLY. Got a 60 vert(die crap), 64 vert, 59 vert, 94 bubble, and 2 67's (hardtop and caprice) before I even think about starting them.. :facepalm:


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

Got some tight shit in here homie


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

Dang, how did I miss this one ... SICK !


Lil Brandon said:


> Wayne's LS....





Lil Brandon said:


> Soon to be moonflower...


 Moon Flower is cold ... I love that '58 ...... I'ma be watchin' this build bro ! :drama:


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

That monte looks dope homiemuch props


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

all the wips are lookin sick roll models puttin it down in the vill keep up the good work


----------



## BIGG $TAN 870 (Oct 21, 2011)

Lil Brandon said:


> Soon to be moonflower...


*LOOKIN' G:thumbsup::thumbsup BRO!!!*


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Keep us posted on the 58,bro Moonflower will be a sick project!


----------



## Lil Brandon (Oct 10, 2006)




----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

^^^ badass..

always a fan fellas.. keep doin your thing!


----------



## Lil Brandon (Oct 10, 2006)

Thanks bro.


----------



## Lil Brandon (Oct 10, 2006)




----------



## Lil Brandon (Oct 10, 2006)




----------



## Lil Brandon (Oct 10, 2006)

^^^ Wayne's monte


----------



## Lil Brandon (Oct 10, 2006)

Wanyes 66


----------



## Lil Brandon (Oct 10, 2006)

Wayne's regal


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Sick rides!


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

what. someones alive other than I? lolz


----------



## Lil Brandon (Oct 10, 2006)

Progress pics of the 58 later this afternoon. Gotta get my daughter from day care.


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

Lil Brandon said:


> Progress pics of the 58 later this afternoon. Gotta get my daughter from day care.


Me too. guess I'll bring the "progress."


----------



## FirmeJoe (May 28, 2010)

Do all chromers got a foil section.


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

TTT for new hot $Hit.


----------



## Chany (Oct 9, 2012)

hey bro I want a big body fleetwood


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

Nice! You guys keep doin ur thang much props


----------



## LopezCustoms (Nov 29, 2012)

clean rides homies


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

LOOKS SICK!!



Lil Brandon said:


> Wayne's LS....


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

:wow: *... man that is cold homie !!!!!!!*


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

Nice work goin' on up in this piece!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Lil Brandon (Oct 10, 2006)

65$ shipped for the big body's


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

Got a pic...i may b down for 1


----------



## Lil Brandon (Oct 10, 2006)




----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

Pm your paypal info, im down for 1:thumbsup:


----------



## face108 (Jun 20, 2012)

I want another one too B


----------



## Lil Brandon (Oct 10, 2006)

Damn face another one??? Lol ok bro. Hit me up.


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

Lil Brandon said:


>


Was hoping to get a bad ass xmas gift:dunno: any updates


----------



## Lil Brandon (Oct 10, 2006)

They will be shipped in the next couple of days. Xmas put a jam on us bro


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

:thumbsup:....understandable....cant wait:biggrin:


----------



## BigMoneyTexas (Feb 17, 2010)

i need a big body have sum more let me no???? thanks


----------



## BigMoneyTexas (Feb 17, 2010)

i need a big body have sum more let me no???? thanks<img src="http://i1038.photobucket.com/albums/a466/Brandon1987/FE7E2F85-B417-4380-9BEE-1A7D9363C54D-251-0000000BB4FD672E.jpg" border="0" alt="">


----------



## Lil Brandon (Oct 10, 2006)

They are made to order bigmoney I have a friend of mine make them after payment is received. Takes 1 to 2 weeks or return shipping. 65$.


----------



## BigMoneyTexas (Feb 17, 2010)

give me yo nfo thanks bro


----------

